# JVC projection TV (av-56wp30)



## jmorrow24 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have had this TV for about 6 years. And for about the last year, after it powers up,either the picture is perfectly normal, or you'll see nothing but solid green flickering on the top 2/3 of the screen, the bottom of the screen is black, with an arch shaped bordering between the two. I took off the front to check ic's but not sure where they are, but did notice all 3 colors are just flickering. So once i get a picture i just leave the tv on. Could this be a leak or ic problem? Any insight is appreciated and would save me power and a headache.

Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In reality there are probably 100's or a thousand reasons.

As it is intermttent, a poor solder joint could be a reason, but as these are usually impossible to see and require a complete stripdown (with resultant loss of convergence settings) I would be reluctant to advise any DIY.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

6 yeats old could mean a part is breaking dowm and could go completely at any time.


----------

